# OK got into a arguement on Sq fT.of RVs.



## H2H1 (Feb 15, 2015)

will some who really knows tell me if the number on the side of  MH or 5er is the sq. footage or a model #. I have 365RL and was told this is the number of  living space, another person said no this is the factory model #. So can some one shed some truth on this


----------



## Clay L (Feb 15, 2015)

In general it is the model number and often denotes the length and floorplan. My model number is a 35N and the length is 35 ft 6 inches. The N is the floorplan descriptor.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 16, 2015)

365RL probably means 36'5" Rear Lavatory - - - or it means nothing except what the manufacturer decided to call it.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2015)

well Jimmy that not right. My 5er is 39.7 and I just round it off as 40 ' The RL is rear living


----------



## C Nash (Feb 18, 2015)

well just multiply 39.5 X witdth and if it comes up 365 guess thats what it stands for.  Call the MFG and ask.  "Maybe" they will know.  LOL


----------

